# Closer to the sun ? . . . . . .



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Record event report
national weather service mount holly nj
714 am est wed jan 2 2013

...warmest year on record at philadelphia...
...sixth warmest december on record at philadelphia...

2012 was the warmest year on record at philadelphia with an average
temperature of 58.9 degrees. The two previous warmest on record were
1931 and 1998, when the average temperature was 58.2 degrees.

Also, december, 2012 was the sixth warmest december on record with
an average temperature of 43.1 degrees. The warmest on record
occurred in 1923, when the average temperature was 44.5 degrees.

Records date back to 1874.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the twelve warmest years on record at philadelphia dating back to
1874:

Rank temperature year
(degrees f)

1 58.9 2012
2 58.2 1931
2 58.2 1998
4 58.1 1991
5 57.8 2011
6 57.7 2010
7 57.6 1990
7 57.6 2002
7 57.6 2006
10 57.2 1921
10 57.2 1932
10 57.2 2001

the ten warmest decembers on record at philadelphia dating back to
1874:

Rank temperature year
(degrees f)

1 44.5 1923
2 44.2 1931
3 43.7 2001
4 43.5 1889
5 43.3 2011
6 43.1 2012
7 42.7 1891
7 42.7 2006
9 42.1 1990
10 42.0 1998

mpd


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad I'm not from Philly!
JK....I work outside, it seems hotter every year.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Have to watch out....that sun can give you a rashThumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

rjfetz1;1612118 said:


> Have to watch out....that sun can give you a rashThumbs Up


i got you rash


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Spool it up;1612130 said:


> i got you rash


See that's what the sun can do to ya:laughing:
I googled you rash and a bunch of #'s come up - 6107-24-06-84


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

rjfetz1;1612139 said:


> See that's what the sun can do to ya:laughing:
> I googled you rash and a bunch of #'s come up - 6107-24-06-84


proud of ya there rashad


----------

